

Move Loot (YC W14) Brings Furniture Consignment Into The 21st Century - ibsathish
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/28/yc-backed-move-loot-brings-furniture-consignment-into-the-21st-century/

======
gms7777
>"For some reason, the company can’t accept mattresses, sofa beds and
recliners."

Besides the typical mystery stain concerns, the larger problem is bedbugs. You
bring one used matress with bedbugs into your warehouse, and you could infect
your entire inventory.

